

Twisted or Node.JS, What should we "Menoovr" to? - aktion
http://blog.menoovr.com/post/5069587818/twisted-or-node-js-what-should-we-menoovr-to

======
aktion
At Menoovr we are at a junction where we are on our way to meet our first
milestone as a startup on May 2, 2011 since our start (at #swsj (@SWsj) on Aug
15 2011) and the key component of it is laying the technology foundation.

One of the most common questions that keeps coming back are related to which
technologies/tools to use and the main theme around all of these questions can
be put into two buckets:

Familiarity vs Trend

Time to market vs Solid Foundation

And when I am asked for my opinion or sometimes asked to make a decision to go
one way or the other, as a Non-Developer Tech Guy schooled in Technology Risk
Management I look at things from the following angle:

1\. What are the risks of using one framework/tool vs another.

2\. Can we mitigate the risks?

3\. Do we have to accept/consume any risks?

4\. If we must, do we have the appetite for it?

When I go down this route…the first set of things I look at it is:

1\. Who’s behind a tool/framework?

2\. Who’s using it?

3\. How active is the community?

4\. What is its roadmap?

Oh..and if at anytime we have to pivot to a different tool/framework…can we?

Asking these questions to Developers can be challenging as more often than not
Developers/Engineers have a technology bias based on experience. Which I
respect!

However, when you are working with a solid team (one of the very few companies
I have seen that showcase Open Employee Testimonials on their client facing
website) like my friends at Karthavya (<http://www.karthavya.com/index.html>)
it becomes a fairly friction free conversation. On having looked at the above
and making a Non-Developer assessment of the facts and extensive technology
commentary such as this:

<http://oddments.org/?p=494>

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3461549/what-are-the-
use-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3461549/what-are-the-use-cases-of-
node-js-vs-twisted)

<http://dachary.org/?p=173>

[http://www.quora.com/Node-js/What-companies-are-using-
Node-j...](http://www.quora.com/Node-js/What-companies-are-using-Node-js-in-
production)

[http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2010/07/multicore...](http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2010/07/multicore_http_server_with_nodejs/)

I leaned towards Node.JS and had a good chat with my team-mates regarding the
same.

The team is going to decided by COB today taking into account the above items
from the lens of these two themes “Familiarity vs Trend” & “Time to market vs
Solid Foundation”.

However, I’d like to share this with the community here on our blog & on
twitter to get more feedback/advice/pointers. We are not just building a
community tool but a community experience, thus getting feedback from the
commnity and incorporating it into not just our product but our decisions is
an integral part of what we do here at menoovr.

Please share your thoughts, advice, feedback and do invite your network of
tech ninjas to opine as well.

Cheers,

Akshay

Founder, Menoovr

akshay@menoovr.com

blog.menoovr.com, aktionitems.com

5622GOMNVR

@mnoovr, @chillaxsingh

------
jinushaun
Twisted.

I'm pragmatic and at the end of the day, it's really all about the product,
not the technology. I'd rather spend time iterating on a compelling product
and optimizing the user experience, than spend my time on being cutting edge
for the sake of being cutting edge. From everything I've read so far about
Node.js, it's not "time to market" versus "solid foundation," but "time to
market" versus "figuring out how to do it with Node." It's an immature
platform that is a moving target and the community is still trying to figure
itself out.

